# devel/otrs requiring Apache - necessary?



## rev (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask (maybe I should contact the port maintainer directly?): 

It seems the devel/otrs port is depending on www/apache22 and some Perl modules. Is that really necessary? I'd like to use it with www/nginx without installing in that unnecessary bloat.


----------



## worldi (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd simply file a problem report. Chances are that the port's maintainer only uses it with Apache so don't hold your breath waiting for a patch.

You can speed things up by fixing it yourself and attaching the patches to the problem report!  :stud


----------



## rev (Feb 1, 2014)

Done. Thank you!


----------

